# Addi Express



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Can anyone provide a review of this hand cranked machine? A lady in my Friday group brought her Innovations round knitter to demonstrate. SInce then I've seen ones by Singer and Hello Kitty generally advertised as toys.

If you've used one, would you recommend getting it? You can crank out a hat very quickly and the description mentions socks.
http://www.fingerhut.com/product/Innovations-Knitting-Machine/J7469.uts


----------



## roxiannalouisa (Feb 23, 2011)

I didn't like my Prym which is the same as the innovations, but love my addis. They are a lot more expensive tho. The "toy" machines work well too, they usually knit a smaller tube and again I like the single piece needle, The Mattel, not made anymore but can be found on e-bay, and the knitting house are two that I like.


----------



## avril (May 4, 2011)

I have the small and large Addi. I have never had a problem with either. They even have row counters. You can make socks on the small 22 needle one. You have to make an afterthought heel and toe. There are Cat Bhordi's books explaining how to do this. You might also find a youtube video. There is an Addi or Mattell Yahoo group that you could join. They have lots of information on these machines.


----------



## MaryBethBlus (Apr 5, 2013)

I LOVE MY ADDI EXPRESS KINGSIZE! U can do just about anything U want, circular or flat panels, add or remove stitches. It has a row counter. I Love Knitting and Crocheting. But I have medical issues. My Addi is sooo Fast and Easy to use. Watch Videos on U-tube or go to website: www.addineedleshop.com Bob &Nancy's Services Inc. Tell them I sent U. :thumbup:


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you, everyone! Looks like a future purchase.


----------



## MaryBethBlus (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Nay! Another member just got her Addi Kingsize Express and she Loves It!! Let me know if U order one and we will get an Addi Group started!!


----------

